# HEADLINE NEWS! Drshark Banned from TFF



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Now heres a story that beats all. One of the moderators on the Texas Fishing Forum, known as Bazztex, who spends most of his time trying to sell tackle on the board than moderating, notified me by email that I was the cause of Roy's in Corpus pulling out as a sponsor for the Cinco Tuna Trip, cause I had said that Roy's Dad did not fish with Hemmingway down in the keys when Chris's, Islander Custom Tackle, Dad did. He accused me of knocking Roy's (who ever Roy's is) in favor of other Tackle Establishments. Heck, I never even heard of Roys before all the commotion. Then Snagged another of the TFF Moderators joins in and commences to scauld my dawg. Well, I get a little peeood and post up that their Overies are Showing and they both belong on Prozac. I even offered to give it to them free from my Clinic. Now of course they keep scrambling to pull the posts cause they start looking a little childish, just like Roys for backing out on giving out freebees. When I said it looks like they will have to start buying their own tackle, they simply fell apart. Posts kept disappearing right and left. So as it all turns out Drshark is now banned from The Texas Fishing Forum by the Almighty Snagged (Mr. Overies) and the Boisterious, Bazz(Ms Overies). The only reason this Bazzguy dosn't post on 2cool is he knows Mont would stomp him into the ground with the first pitch he made. They should be thankful I'am not JP, Cause I'd Fire the Lot One thing for sure, you will never find them in George's TeePee with Purple Genitils. I bet they even went out into the back yard and dumped out all their Heifer Dust. I guess you can say its all my fault Cause Roy's dad didn't get to fish with Hemmingway back in the Early 50's. Lifes a Beach, a boat, and a Pole. Drshark


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

sounds like you tripped over that ego of yours again, DS. Seems to be a pattern there. Can I get a VISA number to continue your waste of my bandwidth?


----------



## tpope (Sep 10, 2004)

Mont said:


> sounds like you tripped over that ego of yours again, DS. Seems to be a pattern there. Can I get a VISA number to continue your waste of my bandwidth?


I just can't shut my mouth... LMAFO

I see no such deleted posts.

I call drama queen.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haha... man, thought I've seen it all. Nope.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## bulllred (Jun 14, 2004)

Mont, DrShark is what make these forum fun to check in and read. DrShark, keep doing what yall doing buddy, you keep thing interesting around here.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW 19 members viewing im sure they have something more important to say than I do!!! Now a word from our sponser!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

bulllred said:


> Mont, DrShark is what make these forum fun to check in and read.


When Vance sends you an email about your ovaries, get back with me. He can FOAD before he will be on any boat with me again. I don't need his advise or traffic to do what I do or want to do. His coming here, crying about a ban, is priceless.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Dr shark, you are an A**HOL*! (sorry Mont)good riddance to you and your ****
you're the one that needs prozac; maybe it could keep your mouth in check
If Jerry's in your A**, maybe you ought to take a step back.
I can tell you that most of the people on the other board have spent a lot more time than you offshore, but that's just what I've heard. regardless, I already dislike you & I haven't even MET you! How Sh**ty is that. you SEEM to have alot of knowledge to give forth.(I don't know from where...), but you can rest assured ,"marine", that if you open your mouth to me like that, you'll be swimmin from the mako's
WATCH YOUR **** MOUTH, I KNOW MORE ABOUT THIS THAN YOU THINK!!!!
Maybe you should buy your own boat, then you can pick your crews & show us 
"chicken *****" anglers how a "REAL PRO" does it
jerkoff
-Brian Nesbit
( Mont, I'm sorry, but this guy is a jerk & someone needs to put him in his place.)


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

I dont wanna get involved as I have seen the darkness of bansville, but Dr Shark is what makes the bluewater board the bluewater board. He makes some great contributions and I hopes he hangs around here for years to come.


Kevin


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Seems the fearless leader has spoken, Oh, I think he's armed too.....lmao


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Great, so now 2cool has it's own version of Howard Stern???
-B


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

DARRELL STERN to reproof those who dont know


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Ive never been to tff, but saying someones dad fished with Hemingway and someone elses dad didn't, sounds it was meant as a joke to me. I can't believe it was serious. If it was, my bad. Maybe this Roy fella thought he would lose business because of it. I guess we should tip-toe around sponsors. Lesson learned.
Not everyone has a sense of humor. I don't know about anyone else, but I spend my hard-earned money at the place that has what I want and the lowest price. I could care less if their great grandfather tied flies for Teddy Roosevelt.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

TeamOso said:


> I dont wanna get involved as I have seen the darkness of bansville, but Dr Shark is what makes the bluewater board the bluewater board. He makes some great contributions and I hopes he hangs around here for years to come.
> 
> Kevin


Experience would be the key here, Kevin, and your lack of it shows.

****.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

How do you reply to that?????? ***


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steve35 (Aug 23, 2005)

someone get the popcorn this is going to get brutal


----------



## Kneal (Sep 18, 2005)

I think it's Scotch, plain and simple. You guys on Cinco I hope you get to go. Just don't throw Vance in midway. It's illegal to poison the environment...

k


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

I love it when people have VALUES and are willing to stand up for them, and better yet DEFEND them!!!!! Monts values and morals make this board what it is!! nuff said.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

So what about who fished with Hem? He had the $$ and the location to catch fish. didn't mean he was a great fisherman. He did write a great fishing short story. To the guy with all the #*%$ comments, give everyone a break if that's all you have to add...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

late-to-the-party.......

but, i just gotta ask...........


how do you determine the winner of a pissin' contest?

and should there actually be a winner,.........



what exactly has he won?


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

*touche!!!*



Mont said:


> sounds like you tripped over that ego of yours again, DS. Seems to be a pattern there. Can I get a VISA number to continue your waste of my bandwidth?


geez, i hadn't been around here very long -- but DANG I love this place!!! I gotta make it point to meet the "Mont" someday at one of the get-togethers....

2cool is way2cool.....

can you give the big guy a greenie??? yep...just did.......sweet


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Mont! You just accomplished My Goal for me after speckled-catcher pulled the post. I wasn't sniveling Digger, just reporting the news. Looks like Lite-Liners light wrists are showing a little also. Mont, Your board is the only one thats any fun anyway, even if its yours. Doc



Mont said:


> When Vance sends you an email about your ovaries, get back with me. He can FOAD before he will be on any boat with me again. I don't need his advise or traffic to do what I do or want to do. His coming here, crying about a ban, is priceless.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

your ovaries are showing again, Vance.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Allright nothing to see here everyone move along.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I would not go to any Doc who spells ovaries as "overies" LMAO


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I would not go to any Doc who spells ovaries as "overies" LMAO


And don't forget "genitils".


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Guys I'm sorry, but when somebody posts up a bunch of snyde rhetoric about a close friend of mine, I get a little hot. For those who don't know, Vance's mouth and attitude has been an issue with alot of people on this trip. since he decided to sign up w/ us 6 mo. ago & shoot his mouth off how he was gonna throw anybody's gear that was in his way into the drink. really not the best way to make friends when you've only made 2 posts.
this isn't about one site or the other, this is about a person who has absolutely no
class or respect for fellow anglers or their affiliations. I wish I could copy the Email that he sent charlie. then y'all would really see this loser for what he is(n't)
-B


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh the irony. DrShark gets banned from TFF yet he is a paying member of their Cinco trip. I guess Roy's has more pull donating a few dollars of tackle than a paying member. It should make for an interesting trip this weekend.


----------



## Blue Runner (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats funny!


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

I thought they was jennytails???????And someones havin' a estrigan imbalance. And girls rarely win pissin contests!!!


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I've said my piece & I'm done! next thread please
tight lines y'all
-B


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Don't act stupid boys, you got to get some of this nonsense past the editors.
Received 23 Emails Positive, 2 negative. Those 2 don't matter anyway. They must be Lit-wrists, OH Excuse me , Lite-Liners family. Sounded like they shop at the Sissy Tackle Stores. Doc



Haute Pursuit said:


> I would not go to any Doc who spells ovaries as "overies" LMAO


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Who is Dr Shark and why should I care if said person gets banned from every address on the world wide web ?

(the fact that you've caught a few fish and know a handful of fancy knots is not overly important in the big scheme of things )


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

"Wahoo Extravaganza at the Flower Gardens" post. That's all I know about DrShark. People just don't understand that God gave ya two ears and only one mouth for a reason. Too bad there's BS like this. "I think I'll just sit here and drink!" said a singer once.  And btw, where's the bunny with a pancake on it's head?


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Currently 36 viewers...............WOW


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

42 now....WOW


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Everybody likes to be around the fire when it's cold Kevin! 



TeamOso said:


> 42 now....WOW


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

&


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

fonz said:


> &


AAAAHHHHHHHH.........there it is


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Cool Breeze said:


> And girls rarely win pissin contests!!!


okay, okay.......

but they do sometimes win fartin' contest!......

a little boy and little girl were sitting on beach and decided to see how could fart the biggest hole in the sand............

both give it their best shot, but the girl won............

little boy gets up and runs whinin'-n-cryin' to mommy.........

tells'is mommy about the challenge and how the little girl won.........

"Momma! Momma!...... It's not fair!!!!!........ she cheated!!!!!!!"

Momma sez, "huh?"

"Yeah!.... Not fair!, Not Fair!" ...........
.............................................
....................................
............................
....................
..............
........
.....

"She's Double-Barreled!"

|
|
|
|
|
|
|

(mont,..... feel free to delete this before i do)


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

This chit is gonna stop, next post calling names, or degrading, WILL result in the poster getting a one way ticket to cyberspace......

You can speak your peace without the bashing others....


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, The whole thread was worth it just to see that dang baby with the helmit on! grennee for Fonz I am really easy to entertain.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Seems like the old pharts that paint their genitals purple still have a crapload of testosterone working.....I'm gonna go look for the purple marker......


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

anybody going fishing tomorrow ????


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Now I know this is off topic, and I'm showing my lack of inteligence and spelling ability, but what is the significance of the rabbit with the pancakes on his head? 

Enquiring minds want to know! Post here or send me a PM.

Thanking you in advance.

DBG


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Vance dont feel bad i banned myself from TFF. It is a little to censored for me. Who ever said that TFF has people that know a ton more about offshore fishing than Vance, is smoking heifer dust. TFF is a bass board that has occosional offshore fishermen on it. There are a bunch of the same guys as 2cool, however and i dont mean to offend them.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I'll tell ya but it'll cost ya some green  J/J

It is basically pointless and doesn't make much sense. That's my interpretation.



DeepBlueGulf said:


> Now I know this is off topic, and I'm showing my lack of inteligence and spelling ability, but what is the significance of the rabbit with the pancakes on his head?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know! Post here or send me a PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

wow.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Outcast, you got a deal! Greenies for an answer.

DBG


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

Can I have a red?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I was just kiddin about the green bro but I'll take it!  I'm trying to make a better image for myself!! 



DeepBlueGulf said:


> Outcast, you got a deal! Greenies for an answer.
> 
> DBG


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Could I get a greenie?? I posted the Pic... LoL


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

on its way Bro


fonz said:


> Could I get a greenie?? I posted the Pic... LoL


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Yes. Get off of this thread as you were so advised or you shall receive one as requested. On second thought, just get off of this thread.
QUOTE=TeamOso]Can I have a red?[/QUOTE]


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

Red.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

wow...this is the hottest thread in a long time. It's sad that a sense of humor can get you banned from a board and make you a legend all at the same time. You should have to fish for the legend status. (still using the purple marker over here....this may take a while).


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

This is all very confusing.
ARGO!! Please tell me what the hell is going on here.
I can't make heads or tails of this thread (but I think someone made someone else mad).

Your friend,

Forest Gump


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

SteveB said:


> Oh the irony. DrShark gets banned from TFF yet he is a paying member of their Cinco trip. I guess Roy's has more pull donating a few dollars of tackle than a paying member. It should make for an interesting trip this weekend.


 Roy's is NOT a sponsor.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

*Bunny ???*

*Geez guys.....that's not even a bunny, it's a hamster !!!!*


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

letz see.. in the one year you have fished Dr Shark you have : Started off as a Net ****, pushed a deckhand and got him fired, hooked a deckhand and blew it off as "oh well", now banned from the TFF and thier trip...... 
But you do know how to tie knots........whoopie, its not that hard to learn.
"you know that little white speck on top of chickensheet, well thats chickensheet too"..... 

All the money in the world, which obviously you think you have- cant buy you friends, or knowledge. I saw the email you wrote Bazztex, it was probably the most teenage, highschool reaction you could have made from one "adult(supposedly you)" to another. Simply priceless in this day and age how someone with 60 years of age can resort back to childhood. 

You may have a ton more experience than me, but I know when NOT to **** in the Cheerios..... you must be a lonely man. the one who said you either love him or hate him, has it nailed down to a T.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

safisher said:


> This is all very confusing.
> ARGO!! Please tell me what the hell is going on here.
> I can't make heads or tails of this thread (but I think someone made someone else mad).
> 
> ...


Safisher....I don't know if anyone can explain the whole predicament to you, but I can tell you this much....It's Argo's fault!


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

Snagged said:


> Roy's is NOT a sponsor.


So what is the problem???


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

STxFisherm said:


> You should have to fish for the legend status.


I think he only fishes offshore only about 10-20 times a year. (and brings fish back to the dock)


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

WT427,

The Sam Adams comment is right on- all their beers rock. But try great red wine from California- it rocks too. The Bunny with the pancake thing is mildly amusing- to each his own.

But the sprinter or long jumper splattering the blonde having a blonde moment (she looks at the runner coming at her and does nothing to get out of the way) is priceless!!! That's a great video clip. The slow mo of her head, hair and body taking the full brunt of the two legged freight train is AWESOME- we've all seen a blonde moment or two. But few of those blonde moments are captured on film- that's real art. Like the man said "I don't know art, but I know what I like".

So shines a good deed in a cold and dark world- Thanks!


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

To set the record straight....no kidding around....I know that Vance is a great fisherman. He is a fisherman straight from the heart. He is not the best in expressing himself at times...he has an eclectic sense of humor that goes misunderstood by many. He sometimes touches upon sensitive topics that make people mad...but hey...this is a fishing board and emotions and nit pickin' should be left at the door. True fishermen don't care about the bull**** that goes on...they just want to fish and have a good time. We all joke around on here but the jokes should lie between ourselves and should never bring in people's business enterprises into the conversation. 

Dr. Shark made an unfortunate comment about our local fishing tackle store that set fireworks into the stratosphere. I'm sure that if we all got together, Vance would admit that he probably shouldn't have made certain comments one way or another and apologies would probably be accepted.

This bunch of **** must end.....there's too much fishing out that needs to happen!

I enjoy reading Dr. Shark's humorous posts and enjoy fishing with him. I think that this whole thing has been blown way out of proportion. LET'S GO FISHING !!

Now, back to the purple painting....not even half way done here.....


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

seriously, this couldn't have started from the hemingway comment. i mean come on, does anyone believe any of that. my dad, who was affiliated with cabela's, was deckhand for hemingway on that little dingy every single day and he never saw either one of those dad's. lmmfapo, and then roflmao more.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

why is all of this ill sentiment and acrimony from another board being dragged into _2coolfishing _in the first place? and, it started over a disagreement about whether or not someone fished with earnest hemingway?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

LOL! I may be wrong, but I think Vance's profession is to get inside of peoples heads! Excellent fisherman or not, he's mastered his profession as demonstrated in this post and a lot of people did not even see it coming!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

in the words of Shaggy(the rapper) "it wasnt me"

on another note, I am sad to see DrShark get banned, different personallity for sure and I enjoyed his posts but took them with a grain of salt.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

he's not banned.

he got a little time-out last night to cool off though (but not from me)


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Cat o' lies, Drshark isnt a "real" Dr. I believe hes a salesman


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Dang! He IS good!!! LOL!


----------



## Bazztex (Jul 9, 2006)

I was away at work when all this went down... but guess Some folks are more easily ammused than others?? Right Vance... LoL


----------



## spankone (Nov 23, 2005)

soooo..... I guess this is what happens when the weather sucks and we can't get out there.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I've never met nurse Shark or whatever he calls himself. However, in reading his posts and what others have said, he sounds like the Headboat version of Terrell Owens.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Come, Come now Argo. Your becoming Such a Major Disappointment. Not Banned, Just Spanked. Been happening all my life. Now you know I wouldn't try to slip a Micky in on YOU. Good news is, by getting kicked off Cinco, my flight to LaPaz for 10 days of Diving and Fishing after the 1st of the Year is now covered so I don't have to write another check. We will be planning that trip out at Mamouth Mountain in Dec., where we go snow boarding for a couple weeks each year. In the mean time I'll be spending the week of Thanksgiving down at my little place on the coast and have friends, one from Ft. Worth for that matter, the other from Calif. joining me for a week of top water action on Reds and Trout. Also need to get my tackle back in order for the Gem trip next month. My assistance given on that last trip cost me supplies I need to replace but it sure was fun. Will be going back to 65# Jerry Brown on the Spinner before GEM. I tried the 80# and I SWEAR ON A BIBLE it took 60 Yards off my casts compared to the 65# (Scouts Honor its true). If I'd had had the 65 on instead of 80 I wouldn't have taken such a Butt Whoopin as I did from Tyler John and would have been able to give away more fish. That is it for now, I got a go find a # of Top Shelf Coffee to send Snagged for his French Press. I already had it to give him but took it to N. Orleans last week and dipped noticibly into it.

Hey Nick, we aren't nuts enough to take that Glacier Bay of yours out of Port Manisfield this weekend are we? I definately, now have a opening in my schedule. Will be leaving for the Coast this afternoon. My Bud Doyle Caudill and I want to get in some Fly Fishing for Reds before this next Norther blows most folks down on the coast, dreams to smithereens. Would cut 2 hours off the run south to your place. By the way, how far out is that new Floater you guys got down there. By summer that thing ought be Infested w/ YFTs.

Drshark


Argo said:


> in the words of Shaggy(the rapper) "it wasnt me"
> 
> on another note, I am sad to see DrShark get banned, different personallity for sure and I enjoyed his posts but took them with a grain of salt.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I just bought a french press. Have really enjoyed using it. What coffee do you recommend?


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

What a mess....See you Thanksgiving Vance.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Its about 65 miles from the jetties, there are two about the same distance but one to the south and one to the north. If this weekend is a go, I will still be in for it. My house was robbed while I was in CO this weekend though and I will be limited on fishing gear.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Argo said:


> My house was robbed while I was in CO this weekend though and I will be limited on fishing gear.


I'm very sorry to hear that -- I hope you are well insured.


----------



## PiePuncher (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Argo and hello to nick and vance and jared and everyone else. 
You guys have got to be kidding me with this post!!! I find it funny that someone can get so mad at Dr.Shark for something he said or wrote. IF you know the guy and have fished with him, you know he is BS'n about half the time and most of the time, he is just having a good time and what does it matter how good a fisherman he is. In his post that supposedly ticked some folks off, he never said he is the god of fisherman.. Sounds to me like some people need to take some time out, roll one up and zone out for a bit. (might help the thought processes) 
TFF sensors like no other, so it doesnt suprise me that he has been banned. I have been shocked that I havent been banned yet, considering how strict they are. All I have left to say is that this thread is too funny and why get sooo ****** at Vance when he did nothing but tell a funny story and talk a little trash. Haven't we all been guilty of talking a little trash at some point? If you have been a member of this site for the past two years or so, you would see that he is creative in his writings and is actually a good guy. TOO FUNNY!!!!!! Vance, you are an ***!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

yes, well insured. Just in rods and reels it was about $14k. I still have a few left though.


----------



## PiePuncher (Jul 14, 2005)

DUDE, 20+ people reading this thread. THE MOST!!! BY the way, the ***** were ticked but with different spelling and the second one was *****.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Coffee?*

WilliamH, you can use any coffee you know you like. You vary the strength by the amount you use or by the time you allow it to soak before pushing the plunger. The main thing to remember is to get it ground as Coarse like you would use in a Perculator. Otherwise you will need to learn to chew it somewhat.

Me I like it strong so I use an abundance of coffee and let it s it 7 minutes before I push the plunger. When its ready it could Jump Start a Harley. Play around with it and you'll get it right for yourself in short order. Drshark



WilliamH said:


> I just bought a french press. Have really enjoyed using it. What coffee do you recommend?


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Argo said:


> yes, well insured. Just in rods and reels it was about $14k. I still have a few left though.


dont tell the insurance people that.:cop:


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

$14k in R&R. I gotta show my wife that, she thinks I'm in too deep.

That really sucks, but at least you get to go shopping now.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

nah, they will ship me new ones, replacement insurance. I tell them what and they send it to me.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Argo said:


> nah, they will ship me new ones, replacement insurance. I tell them what and they send it to me.


Glad to hear that you are covered.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

DRSHARK said:


> WilliamH, you can use any coffee you know you like. You vary the strength by the amount you use or by the time you allow it to soak before pushing the plunger. The main thing to remember is to get it ground as Coarse like you would use in a Perculator. Otherwise you will need to learn to chew it somewhat.
> 
> Me I like it strong so I use an abundance of coffee and let it s it 7 minutes before I push the plunger. When its ready it could Jump Start a Harley. Play around with it and you'll get it right for yourself in short order. Drshark


Thanks, I have been using some of the off the shelf stuff. I too like my coffee the consistancy of motor oil. I am going to try this stuff, comes highly recommended.

http://www.ravensbrew.com/dmr.html










Jump-starting Your Mornings,
Long-haul Trucking,
Cramming For Exams,
Winning Races,
Inspiring Great Ideas and Noble Emotions,
Graveyard Shifts,
Deadlines,
States of Pure Bliss,
and Intense Coffee Pleasure.

Sorry hear about all those Fin-Nor's you lost Argo . . .


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

dang Argo..........sorry to hear it. Too bad you weren't standing at the door with a gun!


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

$14,000.00 in fishing gear?? I knew I was under stocked!!


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

i love reading threads like this. great way to kill time!(wink, wink)


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Dang Argo, sorry to hear about getting your tackle stolen.. that sux.... Thank God for ins.....


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

they got a 42" plasma, 3 dvd players, 2 laptops, 1 desktop, a wedding band, some diamond studs, my tackle bag, 4 - 50W's, 4 - 30w's, 2 LX's, 8 chaos rods, 4 penn 8500's, a penn slamer, all on allstar gulfstreams, xbox, xbox 360, games, dvds, maybe broke my 52" sony projection(color is a little off after they tipped it over) as well as miscellaneous other items.

I think someone spooked them though because there was more stuff piled up to go out the door. CSI dude just left from fingerprinting the place.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

SkeeterRonnie said:


> pushed a deckhand and got him fired, hooked a deckhand and blew it off as "oh well.


Man Im glad I quit being a deckhand in the 90's.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

*Argo, you need to update your signature*



Argo said:


> they got a 42" plasma, 3 dvd players, 2 laptops, 1 desktop, a wedding band, some diamond studs, my tackle bag, 4 - 50W's, 4 - 30w's, 2 LX's, 8 chaos rods, 4 penn 8500's, a penn slamer, all on allstar gulfstreams, xbox, xbox 360, games, dvds, maybe broke my 52" sony projection(color is a little off after they tipped it over) as well as miscellaneous other items.
> 
> I think someone spooked them though because there was more stuff piled up to go out the door. CSI dude just left from fingerprinting the place.


Freakin toothy fishes..... 
Lowlife ^%&($#* - 42" plasma......

Got cleaned out once before as well - I found I was missing stuff for a year I forgot to claim. Hope you've got good records and pictures.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

All this thread needs is a bunch of pictures of fish being held at arms length and BaffinBayWizz patting himself on the back.

sorry guys, I just come here for the laughs.

Carry on


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Argo, sorry to hear the bad news. I will hold a bit on your shipment to make it a bit bigger. I have some stuff for your cause, it will go out next week.
I am happy to see an online spiff that I'm not involved with.
My usual sparing partner is actualy a good guy and friend Capt. Fred Archer. The funny thing is after our wild fights we both get more popular and Business goes up.
I really enjoy Dr Sharks post most of the time, but Mont is the boss and runs a great board. You don't have to like or agree what someone says to get a kick out of how it's said.
BigMike


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*This is a crack up!*

You guys are fun. Dr. Shark may start up some trouble every once in a while but he knows enough about fishin' to help me land the biggest YFT on the boat last trip. Seriously, Shark is the kind of guy that will give you the shirt off his back (of course he'll tell you how to wear it once he gives it to you) and will help anyone be a better fisherman. You keep it interesting Shark!


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

Seems intresting that some the stink was trying to kicked up on this thread was from names that were stirring it up with Dr.shark over the Big E trip where there was problems with the "Regulars" on the boat.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

argo, keep checkin ebay for your stuff and craig's list, i am sure you have already thought of this.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Come, Come Now, ya'll forgive Poor Skeeter, he can't help it. He only gets to fish farm ponds. Doc



Blue Water Ho said:


> Man Im glad I quit being a deckhand in the 90's.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

mike, what is funny is I keep the high speed stuff I have in a small bag with a couple of other items that I have on the side to get quick first start access to. They didnt grab my small bag, only my big one.  So I have a few lures still, I will call that the start to my new collection.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Hey Vance, Maybe we need to make some coffee for some of these people. They can't stop beating a dead horse.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that my man. Hope they catch and Hang em. Let me know if there is any thing I can do to help you. I'll be seeing you at the Lump Jan 19-21 if the Weather Gods bless us. Doc



Argo said:


> Its about 65 miles from the jetties, there are two about the same distance but one to the south and one to the north. If this weekend is a go, I will still be in for it. My house was robbed while I was in CO this weekend though and I will be limited on fishing gear.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

LouieB said:


> All this thread needs is a bunch of pictures of fish being held at arms length and BaffinBayWizz patting himself on the back.


 that dipsitck *did get and remains* banned. He wizzed one time too many.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

lol.. I wish you the best of luck Vance in all your adventures.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

this thread gets more attention than one of Coastals threads w/ pics of Amy!


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

I hope they catch the guy. I hate theives that do this stuff. Better yet maybe the next time he will waken a armed sleeping homeowner that will issue justice on the spot.


Argo said:


> they got a 42" plasma, 3 dvd players, 2 laptops, 1 desktop, a wedding band, some diamond studs, my tackle bag, 4 - 50W's, 4 - 30w's, 2 LX's, 8 chaos rods, 4 penn 8500's, a penn slamer, all on allstar gulfstreams, xbox, xbox 360, games, dvds, maybe broke my 52" sony projection(color is a little off after they tipped it over) as well as miscellaneous other items.
> 
> I think someone spooked them though because there was more stuff piled up to go out the door. CSI dude just left from fingerprinting the place.


----------



## gorda dave (Apr 17, 2006)

*Lmao*



Valkyrie said:


> I've never met nurse Shark or whatever he calls himself. However, in reading his posts and what others have said, he sounds like the Headboat version of Terrell Owens.


Now that is funny....


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

This thread still isn't close to the Thunderhorse thread! But it is in the "Top 20 Viewed" for all threads!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok that was 20min of my life that i wish i had back.........


----------



## Bazztex (Jul 9, 2006)

Here Fishie, Fishie, Fishie... I got's me a big ole' hook for you!

Well this turned out to be Much To Do about nothing..Cinco trip got cancelled anyway due to rough seas 10-14ft.

See Ya Down the road Doc and bring that hundred so I can school you about them Flyers.

Bazz


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I can't read all this BS... somebody want to provide the Cliff Notes version for the rest of us??????

"Headboat" version of Terrell Owens - NOW THAT IS FUNNY!!!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Scott said:


> I can't read all this BS... somebody want to provide the Cliff Notes version for the rest of us??????


its about some ruffled feathers that got blown out of proportion.... due to a fictional story... Thats about the best cliff notes I can give...


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

btw Doc- let me know when you wanta get schooled on some green trash fish in one of these here farms... back seat's open for ya. Just dont push me or hook me..lol. You ever been 60 mph thru a stump field in less than a foot of water ina fiberglass bass boat??? It'll be one of those memories that sticks in your mind....hehe.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

What I learned today? If you get sent to bann camp from another board, don't come and waste Mont money whining about it. But then again why would anyone read another board anyways. 

SD


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Drshark really made headline news.
Over 14,000 hit in two days !!!! 
I don't think it is a waste money to Mont. 
I was looking forward to seeing duel between Dashark's Tuna Hunter and Bazztex's Frenzy Flyer.


----------



## Bazztex (Jul 9, 2006)

Kil

I was looking forward to The DUEL myself and getting some Jig classes from you as well.. we'll have to get it togehter when they reschedule Cinco.

If we go in December you can just about rule out any topwaters because the surface is too cool but in November or March we should be able to get a Top Bite. We had a wide open all night Top Bite last November... over loaded the coolers and had to come in early.

Good Luck on your November Big E trip..topwaters should be a Hoot!


Bazz


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Ksong, you'll see it sooner or later, but it sure dosn't look like it will be on anything called Cinco. I'am only Shark Bait on that one. Doc



ksong said:


> Drshark really made headline news.
> Over 14,000 hit in two days !!!!
> I don't think it is a waste money to Mont.
> I was looking forward to seeing duel between Dashark's Tuna Hunter and Bazztex's Frenzy Flyer.


----------

